# Can your cat 'out-pet' you?



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

In other words, if your cat is in the right mood, can he sit and be pet longer than you can pet him, or will he always leave before you get tired of petting him.

I know many cat get over stimulated and leave, but I'm wondering if any has a cat that can out last how long you can pet them?


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha, I don't have this problem at all. Apollo only lets me pet him very briefly, though he's getting more accepting of some lovins. He really only lets me pet him for about 3-5 minutes, depending. Sometimes he flops over on his side and lets me rub his belly and his face while I tell him how he's such a good boy, and sometimes when he climbs on my lap to give himself a bath (why am I the bath tub for him every time??) he'll let me pet him a little on his head or his neck, but he usually stops me so he can give my hand a bath as well. I think he spends more time licking me than I do petting him. When he REALLY doesn't want to be pet, he'll just nip at my hand until I stop paying attention to him all together so he can finish his bath. On my lap. 

Which is Toby?


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Sigh... I've always have this problem. Both my pets wants affection more than I can give at the time, unless there is something else catching their attention (like a bird landed on the balcony). Meatball can lay on my laps, rolling, stretching, purring for hours (the longest I "endured" is about 3 1/2 hours). Metoo likes to give headbutts, rubbing, kneading, non-stop, untill the static electricity is soooo intense that it hurts (how come Metoo never felt hurt?) and I have to run away :/

I feel very guilty every time I have to throw Meatball off my lap or run away from Metoo. Makes me feel like a bad owner who doesn't have enough love to share


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

yingying said:


> I feel very guilty every time I have to throw Meatball off my lap or run away from Metoo. Makes me feel like a bad owner who doesn't have enough love to share


First of all, you're very lucky that your two are so affectionate! "Enduring" 3.5 hours is plenty! You obviously have enough love to give them both, they just want more and more  I wish Apollo wanted that much love from me!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

With MowMow yes. If I stop he paws at my hand or bumps it with his nose until I start again. If I ignore those signals he paws at my head, and always gets a strand or two under his nail and tugs them out of my bun/ponytail. Drives me NUTS.

Shepherd Book doesn't appreciate worship the way MowMOw does. He is ok with some ear rubs and a neck massage but other than that he just wants to me hold him... in my arms.... forever....(or until he sees something shiney and runs off to attack it).


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

Neko can but thats only cause she falls asleep on my lap and wakes up if I stop


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Chiquita jumps up on the arm of my chair when she want's pets, once I start petting her she'll jump onto the ottoman and lay on her side.
This is the sign that she wants 2 handed full body scratches and pets, I give her a head to tail pets once I stop she'll sweep her paw at me as if to say "Come back here, Your not done".


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

haha yeh, they rarely get tired before i do.


----------



## Buggzter (Jun 28, 2011)

Both mine normally can sit FOREVER to be pet.  Gandolf? Any time he's touched he purrs, and he will sit there for hours with you and purr the whole time, even when you don't pet him. Smudge will sit with you for quite awhile and usually will be pet for longer than you want to - tho, he does get tired after about 20-30 minutes. But he's lazy. Fat 8 month old kitty.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Mine could have their cheeks and chins scratched 24/7/365. I'm so fed up and my arm hurts all the time.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

I rescued "Petey" from the cat colony I take care of because he was inordinately affectionate for being a stray cat. Right now he's living in my friend's cattery pending adoption into a Forever Home.
The first few days he could not get enough of me; I thought it, well, abnormal. But he's settled down somewhat, still wants a lot more petting than Ritz (my own furball) ever does.
Interestingly, he is also a bully: he goes after the resident cat Buckley without provocation. Buckley and Petey knew each other--they come from the same cat colony. Pity, because otherwise I would adopt Petey.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

The half hour before sleeping and the half hour before getting up for work are the most painful. Adding the 2 strays whose cheeks and chins I brush every day for hours, I ended up at the acupunturist last month with a severe back problem (I could hardly move my right arm). I was on sick leave for 3 days, then fortunately the acupunturist, a friend of my boss, whom my boss made me go see, made the pain disappear instantly. I do try to say "stop" but somehow one of them is always with their cheek or chin between my fingers. Oh boy you didn't mention this hazard when you made me go downstairs and bring that stray back into my house (who nowadays is the reason for my existence, hehe).


----------



## Korat (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes - my cat can outpet me! Only on his terms though!!
He would sit on you all day and he makes terrible noises if you lift him off :lol: (grunts)

While you can pick him up and carry him around the house, or just hold him in your arms (he will sleep in your arms upside down like a baby) he doesn't like if you pick him up and put him on your lap (he has to choose to sit on you!) and so if you move around a bit or are unsettled - he gets off anyway as ... clearly - you don't 'deserve' to be sat on :lol:

He still makes grumbly noises in this case, but not quite so much :thumb

He's one of these that will throw himself at your feet and want you to scooch down and pet him - but again - he wants to lie stretched out on the floor in this scenario :roll:

If he is on a height level with you - he'll just keeping rubbing his face against your face until you put him down. I usually do after 10mins, because he's gets too enthuasiatic and likes to bite your nose - little nips are fine (he's gentle) but not when he grabs your nose by the septum!!

Spoilt!!


----------



## Korat (Jun 2, 2011)

Auntie Crazy said:


> the "drive-by" petting - she walks back and forth between my monitor and I asking for petting, but never stops moving and doesn't stay for more than five minutes or so.
> 
> 
> AC


Yes I have this also, jump up on the desk one side, walk across, jump down, repeat a million times.

He likes to type '6666666' and also turns on 'carat browsing' :lol: pretty much everytime!

:kittyball


----------



## Dori (Oct 9, 2011)

Of my six cats, all have a range of petting needs. Of course my Snowshoe is the most needy and follows me everywhere. He's the only one we allow to sleep with us usually. All the rest are strays I have adopted or rescued from kitten-hood. Val, my oldest, a stray I rescued who was going to be put to sleep because he was sick. I remember when he was kitten he refused to sleep anywhere but in the crook of my neck. Now he does his own thing and hardly ever wants love, sometimes I give it just because I want him to know I care. 

All my other cats love attention and let me know when they want it and how much. More often than not, I end up setting them down two or three times before they understand - 40 minutes was enough petting xD My arm hurts! Luckily most of my work is at a desk in my home, so they sit beside me and rotate out. I think they have a system of their own I am unaware of.


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

My Ginfis used to endure like 3 minutes of petting daily. Now she begins to change and requires more petting. She jumps on my lap and wants to be petted. but only when she is in mood. Maybe because she is getting older or maybe she is getting used to me more (I've got her only ca. 7 weeks ago). Hopefully she will be more lap cat in future then now!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I 'trained' our four to accept snuggling rather than constant petting. They do still sometimes want more attention than I can give them, but I rarely get a sore arm from petting. Mostly I pet which ever kitty it is a bit, then rest my arm on or next to them. They are usually satisfied with that.

Muffin would be completely thrilled if someone was petting him literally all day. He LOVES snuggling and pets more than anything else. He regularly uses my hand (while it's holding up a book, the remote, ect) to pet himself on, lol.

Doran and Muffin will both gently pat me if they want snuggles or attention. I do usually oblige. I have also taught them that sometimes Mummy is not in the mood for snuggles, in which case they have dozens of other places they can cuddle. TBH I don't invoke this very often, mostly if I have cramps or an sick and a kitty in the face would make breathing hard...but it's nice to know that I don't always need to have a cat blanket.

...that being said if I fall asleep on the couch I ALWAYS wake up with at least 3 cats on me. That's how I 'cat nap', lol.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Princess has taken to living her life on top of me when I'm falling asleep. I don't know if as a pet owner it's natural to have a cat grooming herself, sitting watching the birds through the window, arguing with the other cat, walking, sleeping, stretching, and basically living life on top of your chest, stomach and hip, even if you're lying on your side...? I don't know much about cats, so I don't know where I should draw the line... I do explain to her that it seems a bit too much to me, but she ignores my comments.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Shenanigans said:


> First of all, you're very lucky that your two are so affectionate! "Enduring" 3.5 hours is plenty! You obviously have enough love to give them both, they just want more and more  I wish Apollo wanted that much love from me!


Thanks for your comforting Shenanigans! I wish I can pass some of their "snuggling/petting urge" to your Apollo


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

> and basically living life on top of your chest, stomach and hip, even if you're lying on your side...?


If you compare Princess with my Meatball, you should consider yourself lucky... Meatball not only claim those body parts when I am lying (in any position), she also sometimes lies on my FACE. No kidding... I still remember the horror I had a few weeks ago that I dreamed of being smothered by a gang and woke up finding that all I can breath in is cat hair...


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Miu also likes to do the drive-by petting thing. She doesn't like being petted too long tho. In the past it was like 5 mins a day. Now that she's older, she wants more frequent ones so she'll come by several times a day and each session will last about 15 mins.

Cap'n Jack likes to sit there and receive cheek/chin/head rubs. He usually likes to be pet a very long time, but eventually he'll move along. 

I dunno if I'm lucky or not. Neither of them are lap cats nor do they sleep with me. They just wander off and sleep/relax somewhere in the house. They just like to come 'visit' once in a while then wander off til the next visit. In a way it's good I guess since I don't have arm probs and I also get time to do some chores etc.


----------

